# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Swimming and cycling!

## Akcent

Hey friends,No doubt that sports are so good for the physical fitness of the body and good health.Swimming and cycling is my favorite sports because these sports are so good for keep maintain of the body weight and fat.These sports so good for build the body muscles and increase the body stamina.

*Foster City Boot Camp*

----------


## herryjohn

Nice post. 
Cycling is a great way to burn some calories, and Swimming: Regular swimming can reduce the risk of chronic illnesses, such as heart disease, type 2 diabetes and stroke. It can also boost your mood and keep your weight under control.

----------


## Marry

I agree with John, swimming and cycling are the two most beneficial exercises that can do anyone easily on a regular basis. It also can boost your stamina and reduce so many health issues.

----------


## SoskaMoo

Interesting info posts.
Glad to see your posts.

----------


## oliverqueen001

nice post 
builds staying power, muscle strength and cardiovascular fitness. helps maintain a fit weight, healthy heart and lungs. tones strength and builds strength. provide an all-over body movements, as nearly all of your strength are used all through swimming.

----------


## etouffement

i love cycling, but dont know how to swim  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ankita1234

I prefer swimming rather than cycling. The cycling is an outdoor thing thats why most of the people ignore.

----------


## davidsmith36

I concur with John, swimming and cycling are the two most useful activities that can do anybody effectively all the time. It additionally can support your stamina and decrease such a variety of wellbeing issues. 
Cycling is an extraordinary approach to smolder a few calories, and Swimming: Regular swimming can diminish the danger of constant ailments, for example, coronary illness, sort 2 diabetes and stroke. It can likewise help your disposition and hold your weight under control.

----------


## Henry

keeps your pulse up however takes a portion of the effect worry off your body, constructs continuance, muscle quality and cardiovascular wellness, keeps up a solid weight, sound heart and lungs, tones muscles and constructs quality...

----------


## steve5

swiming is the best exercise which i know when you do swiming all body parts works simultaneously

----------


## Funny

The sport gives a greater load on the muscles. To reduce the pain I use CBD oil and it gives quick relief. And for a good sleep, I can advise all cbd soothe syrup grape green roads. You only need a couple of drops to have a dream like a baby. Remember that a healthy sleep gives a lot of vital energy.

----------


## FADI888

The most noticeable effects of pure CBD oils vaping are a soothing and euphoric sensation. If you take the right dosage, it can cheer you up and relieve stress. I tried it half a year ago, and I can say that this is a great way to relax your muscles after a workout.

----------


## SKD

I just started to aatend cycling classes and it's really hard )) But I like it

----------


## danamiller

useful info. thanks

----------


## suzanvegaa

Very useful information, thanks for sharing!

----------

